# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Poshte diktatura e Moderatoreve

## SKENDER_BEU

Administratore dhe moderatore ,ju nuk e meritoni respektin e as nje antari te ketij forumi ,ne mundohemi qe me postimet tona te bejme edhe ma te larmishem kete web,dhe ju vendosni dikature ,nuk eshte e drejte ,dhe nuk e meritojme ,ne jemi ata qe po mbajme kete forum ,turp eshte per ju te gjithe ,ne nuk kemi shkelur as nje rregull tuajin perkundrazi po ju durojme sikut te jeni zotet e internetit,ja ku po jua theme qe populli eshte i mrrekullueshem dhe kurr nuk do te ja arrini qellimit qe te na poshteroni

----------


## drague

cfare te kan bo mer daj??

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> cfare te kan bo mer daj??


Ata nuk po me bajne gja mua ,por per 50 vjet na kane pre te drejten e fjales ,edhe sot po mundohen te na ndalojne te themi mendimet tona ,ky eshte nje skandal

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

Mos mor njerz ,mos i mbyllni temat ,mos i rrembeni fjalet nga gryket e popullit ,sepse cdo njeri ka te drejte te shprehet sipas deshires te tyre duke u bazuar ne moral,nuk eshte e drejta juaj te na ndaloni sepse vete perendija na ka dhurua te drejten per te folur,turpi tek ju te gjithe drejtusat,mos mi prekni temat e mija

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

O skenderbe...Nuk kan bere mire...

Po mir ta kan bo..se ke te drejte ne nxehesh...edhe duke qene njeriu me i qete ne bote

----------


## drague

> O skenderbe...Nuk kan bere mire...
> 
> Po mir ta kan bo..se ke te drejte ne nxehesh...edhe duke qene njeriu me i qete ne bote


po te ishte ke lagjja jone e kishim cu per brar

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

qut qenke akoma mer?

ik boj nani...

----------


## drague

> qut qenke akoma mer?
> 
> ik boj nani...


kom flejt deri ne 12 te notes
jom per jete note

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> po te ishte ke lagjja jone e kishim cu per brar


Haha...Brez i ri kta..nuk e din uren e brarit...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ene skenderbe,

temen ta fshiu diana,

mos i kishe per te poezite?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> kom flejt deri ne 12 te notes
> jom per jete note


bofsh qejf plako,

zoti ta bofte rrisk,

ishalla kap noj dhi per qafe.... :pa dhembe: 

iku daja, iku....

kshu ke thirr, kur je liru nga army...lol

----------


## EdiR

Skenderbe,
E para, sipas mendimit tim ti nuk merion kete emer, pasi nje personi virtual qe fshihet mbrapa postimeve te perseritura dhe te kopjuara nga diku tjeter nuk me bejne gishtat ti drejtohem me kete emer.
E dyta, forumi ka 12 vjet histori dhe nuk je ti gjykatesi i admin apo moderatoreve me kaq kohe sa ke ketu, nqs nje teme apo nje postim te eshte fshire te garantoj qe nuk te eshte bere pa te drejte pasi keto njerez qe harxhojne kohen  ketu duke lexuar c'do postim, dhe duke u perpjekur qe te krijojne nje hapsire ku secili te shprehe mendimin e tij nuk kane asnje interes te fshijne postimet apo temat e tua pervec mirembajtjes se forumit.
Para se te gjykosh te gjithe, shiko veten ne pasqyre se mos kushedi ke bere ndonje gabim, tregohu me spcifik perse behet fjale edhe ne qe jemi njerez edhe gabojme te kuptojme gabimet tona dhe nqs eshte e vertete do te kerkojme edhe falje.
Disa gjera mund ti zgjidhesh edhe ne privat nuk ka nevoje per teme per te mos thene asgje.
Kalofsh mire,
Eduard Rusi

----------


## MijnWonder

> Mos mor njerz ,mos i mbyllni temat ,mos i rrembeni fjalet nga gryket e popullit ,sepse cdo njeri ka te drejte te shprehet sipas deshires te tyre duke u bazuar ne moral,nuk eshte e drejta juaj te na ndaloni sepse vete perendija na ka dhurua te drejten per te folur,turpi tek ju te gjithe drejtusat,mos mi prekni temat e mija


Ky forum ka vite te tere keshtu qe shume tema hapen po ashtu edhe mbyllen , mbasi do tejkalonte limitin e duhur.
Mos u nxeh se nuk te mbyllen llogarin bankare.
Pyet njehere perse te eshte mbyll tema pastaj gjyko.

----------


## [MaRiO]

posht sakatusit e fjales se lire  :perqeshje:

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> Ky forum ka vite te tere keshtu qe shume tema hapen po ashtu edhe mbyllen , mbasi do tejkalonte limitin e duhur.
> Mos u nxeh se nuk te mbyllen llogarin bankare.
> Pyet njehere perse te eshte mbyll tema pastaj gjyko.


Nuk ka as nje arsye qe te mbyllet nje teme ,jemi ne vitin 2010 dhe perendija na ka fale te drejten te diskutojme cfare te duam ,prandaj kultura juaj tregohet me diktaturen qe ju perdorni ,ja dhe gjykimet

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> Ky forum ka vite te tere keshtu qe shume tema hapen po ashtu edhe mbyllen , mbasi do tejkalonte limitin e duhur.
> Mos u nxeh se nuk te mbyllen llogarin bankare.
> Pyet njehere perse te eshte mbyll tema pastaj gjyko.


Keta tregojne injorancen qe kane ne liri

----------


## MijnWonder

> Nuk ka as nje arsye qe te mbyllet nje teme ,*jemi ne vitin 2010 dhe perendija* na ka fale te drejten te diskutojme cfare te duam ,prandaj kultura juaj tregohet me diktaturen qe ju perdorni ,ja dhe gjykimet





> Keta tregojne injorancen qe kane ne liri




edhe ?? ku do te dalesh ti ?
jemi ne 2010 shkenca evulon por jo feja prandaj mos perzi fene ne cdo postim

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> edhe ?? ku do te dalesh ti ?
> jemi ne 2010 shkenca evulon por jo feja prandaj mos perzi fene ne cdo postim


Mire e ke ,nuk diskutohet dot me injoranta

----------


## King_Arthur

o skender_be une te kam pare qe per nje kohe shume te shkurter ti ke hapur nje numer rekord temash dhe disa prej tyre nuk jane aspak serioze dhe kalojne ne chit chat .
keshtu qe po te jap nje keshille hap nje teme serioze dhe mos u mundo te rritesh nr e postimeve duke shkruajtur kot me kot .

nese do vazhdosh te hapesh tema pa fund dhe jo serioze gjithmone kane per tu mbyllur nje keshille miqesore nga ana ime .

----------


## xfiles

liri demokraci,
liri demokraci
liri demokraci,

urraaaaaaaaaaaa

sali berisha
sali berisha
sali berisha
sali berisha

parti enver
jemi gati kurdorher
parti enver
jemi gati kurdorher
parti enver
jemi gati kurdorher
parti enver
jemi gati kurdorher
parti enver
jemi gati kurdorher

----------

